# Two heavy hitters..



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Bombed on the same day!

That's right, i went to go pick up my new pipe from the post office (yeyy) and i had THREE slips. My mind began racing and then i realized...

I'm getting together a birthday humi for my friend who got me into cigars. He's been having rough times and cant even afford his own little desktop humi 

96p993 sent me a Humidor, KL and hygro all seasoned and set up along with 4 custom rolled cigars he got on a trip!

heres the humi then:


of course SMELVIS and SHUCKINS smell blood from miles away.. :fear:

and bombed the CRAP out of my friend! I'm trying to convince him to come up this weekend without telling him i have a crapton of cigars for him!

The carnage:


from smelvis, THE CIGAR FIEND  (god of fire and all to the left)

shuuckins:
(from shuckins tube to the right, + some in humi)


seriously could not fit the cigar sin the humi without taking out the shuckins tube and the camachos out of their box.
hurp


edit:

heres the pipe i got today


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

you should put everything in a cardboard box and when he gets there, tell him to go ahead and open it. At that very time, put on a helmet and tell him you'll watch from afar. lmao.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Hahah yes and put like shenaniganed duct tape and write "THIS IS NOT A BOMB" all over it


im so doing that.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

take pics and video..lmfao!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

oh im so videoing it. I texted him a few minute ago:

"Hey Zibby, you need to come up to my apartment this weekend."
then waited a few minutes and sent this one:


"Or else."

edit:
im also gonna throw a few of my own sticks in there. a few kuba kubas, (ill keep it seperated! he loves them, possibly a CC Cohiba or two..


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

lmao. he's gonna think you're kidding until he sees the box. lmao.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Paul, wow this turned out awesome!! I have little doubt he will be floored...Thanks for the update. 

Well done SMELVIS and SHUCKINS, great to see my old humi already full and waiting for its new owner


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Who are these people Smelvis and Shuckins that you speak of?:hmm:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are my additions (it barely closed!)

nica libre,
2 la herencias
2 original MOW's
2 5 vegas triple A's
2 5 vegas gold
2 5 vegas classic
3 CAO dagger mx2's
about 12 Onyx Impulse
2 of the normal little cohiba cigars
2 maduro cohiba's (forget the name lol)


Now to decorate the box!

I'm going to the bruins game, so i need to get work done and drive a lot.. so ill update tomorrow with the box. He hasn't texted me back :O


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

That's awesome! What a great thing to do for your friend!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That's a nice pipe Enjoy!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's a nice pipe Enjoy!


lol...i was diggin' the pipe too!

glad they made it paul,and i hope your friend enjoys everything!!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice!

+1 on that pipe. Beautiful. I'd love to add an ebony Peterson soon myself, may have to be in my next 2 or 3 pipe purchases, maybe sooner after seeing yours :dr .


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That is just awesome! Way to go guys!!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Paul, Have a good Birthday day with your Friend. WTG Bro!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Great job to all helping out someone when they are down. Its things like this and people like you that make this site so great. Paul hope your friend has one heck of a Birthday.


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

Is that a Dimmu Borgir album in the back?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

You are an awesome friend Paul and WTG 96p993, Dave/Ron for sending him some great humi & smokes-----Have a great birthday with your friend Paul.

*That pipe is a Beautiful Piece!!!*


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

That appears to be more along the lines of a nuclear strike rather than a simple bomb. Very, Very nice hit!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

athomas2 said:


> Is that a Dimmu Borgir album in the back?


vinyl is the only way to listen to metal
:rockon:

also nogo this weekend, sorry guys! He had to work overtime so couldnt come up this weekend.. and i tore my calf muscle, so my gf is shuttling me around for a while (i drive a standard.. doh!)

Next week is my bday on sunday, ill be hangin out with the family and stuff, but im gonna do my best to get ahold of him. His Bday isnt till the 20th, so i'll def see him before his actual birthday.
pics and maybe vids will be posted!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

We have progress!

I will be seeing mike on Saturday, I will package up the humi in a nice brown box with weird stuff written on it and a shoddy duct tape job. There will be pics, Possibly a movie!

The other good news is, He got a job working at a smoke shop; they mostly sell pipe, hookah, and "glass pipe" stuff, along with "rare" brands of cigarettes ive never seen before. They have a piercing/tattoo parlor attached to it under the same name as well. For cigar stuff, they have a decent humidor in the back, it's nothing like the cigar place down the road, but maybe he can get an employee discount and afford some smokes once he gets through some of these hehe!

I can't wait!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Sounds like the weekend is going to be great fun.. nice one dave and ron.. what a great birthday surprise


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

So i started duct taping it up and wrote "This is not a bomb"
and "everything safe here, We promise!" on it, and i came back and my girlfriend drew a bunch of monsters on ti and wrote "No monstirs (misspelled on purpose) In the box" in french. "No Monstirs Dan labote"



on the side it says:
"To Mike
Luffs: Paul, Dani (My gf), Chris (for humi), Smelvinator, and Shuckle-face.
And this guy --> at the monster drawn on it

P.S. We Wuffs You


Heading out after the bruins game, should be there at about 4:30-5, be home tonight with pics XD

also! now that i think of it.. hes never had a cuban. So im bringing a cohiba siglo IV and what looks like a robustos (im not sure, son of thor sent me a 3rd extra size in a trade withotu telling me XD)


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Excellent bomb-age! Being the Liga Whore of the forum, or at least one of them, I must say the wrapper on the #9 looks awfully light. I wonder how its going to taste?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

On my phone atm. Ended up staying the night cause I had two or three drinks and my gf can't drive a standard lol. will upload pic and opening video tomorrow when I get home. We both smoked our first CC cohiba siglo IVs at midnight (I'm 21!) with some kracken rum. Mmm.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Zogg said:


> On my phone atm. Ended up staying the night cause I had two or three drinks and my gf can't drive a standard lol. will upload pic and opening video tomorrow when I get home. We both smoked our first CC cohiba siglo IVs at midnight (I'm 21!) with some kracken rum. Mmm.


Glad you all had a good day and Happy Birthday to you to Paul!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

also thread:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/287976-ultimate-birthday-bomb.html


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Some serious awesomeness going on there  Very very cool!

Oh, and that pipe... NICE!!


----------

